

Ask HN: What are we doing wrong with our first paid mobile game? - aloventures

We just released our first paid mobile game &quot;Anna &amp; Fumbles&quot; on Google Play.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;play.google.com&#x2F;store&#x2F;apps&#x2F;details?id=com.pgs.anna<p>But the game is yet to get any visibility or sales. What are we doing wrong? How can we rectify?<p><i></i> Anna &amp; Fumbles is available only in USA, UK, Canada, Germany, Netherlands, Australia, and Bangladesh.
======
karlkfi
Well, for one thing, looking at the screenshots and game description leaves me
with no desire to play it... This kind of "advertisement" also makes me feel
like I did you a favor copying/pasting the link to look at it. You need to
give people who have already clicked the link a reason to pay $3.

After going the extra mile to then click on your facebook link, scrolling down
to find the link to a video (the into story video), it now seems apparent that
the production value for this game is really low. Almost static screen with an
old guy's mouth flapping up and down and text coming out? Boring! Text that
leaks out of the thought balloon? Amateur!

Sorry if that was harsh, but I'll pass.

~~~
aloventures
Thanks for your time and response. By the way, I wasn't trying to advertise it
or expecting any sales from this post in HN. I wanted user feedback. Thanks
again.

------
manojarcom
Making it a paid game in a free2play dominated market is probably the first
thing you're doing wrong. And releasing a paid game on Android is the second
thing that went wrong.

~~~
YoAdrian
Android May Outsell iPhone, But Developers Make More Money On iOS Apps

"Evans says that iPhone owners are more likely to spend money on apps, rather
than skirt paid content for free ad-supported apps.

Android phones average $250-$300 where iPhones average $600,” Evans points
out. “People who choose to spend the extra money are sending a signal about
their intents.”

[http://www.ibtimes.com/android-may-outsell-iphone-
developers...](http://www.ibtimes.com/android-may-outsell-iphone-developers-
make-more-money-ios-apps-1614244)

~~~
aloventures
Thanks for the response.

